# “The Difference Between Rock and Stone” Winner’s Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 25, 2019)

We’ve traveled a rocky road this month, ugh please don’t assemble to stone me for that comment, and the masses have spoken. That said, please join us in congratulating our well-worthy winner, *Gumby* for her stunning victorious entry, *Apache Tear Drops*.

In addition to receiving this month’s Laureate, Gumby also has the honor of selecting our next prompt.


Goodness, sis, your brilliance is blinding. All of your work is always awe inspiring, but this piece is perfect, and so moving I won’t even try to convey the depth of same for mere words are woefully insufficient to do so. I’m elated it triumphed. Needless to say, you got my vote. Super kudos! I wanna be just like you when I grow up, lol. Hugs.


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes, it was easily pick of the bunch and that's reflected in the voting.  Good work, Gumby.


----------



## PiP (Aug 26, 2019)

Congratulations, Cindy!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you all so very much!

Sis, I'm happy, flattered and humbled by your praise! You've always inspired me through all the years we've been plugging away at this thing we love so much.


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 26, 2019)

Congratulations, Gumby! Your poem was beautifully delicate and understated and more powerful for it. A poem in a league of its own that blew the rest of us out of the water and moved me as I read it. Very well done! :applouse:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you, jen!


----------



## thefloridapoet (Sep 3, 2019)

Where can I read the poem?  I missed out on all the entries what with my traveling and everything.


----------



## Darren White (Sep 4, 2019)

thefloridapoet said:


> Where can I read the poem?  I missed out on all the entries what with my traveling and everything.


At the top of this thread is a link to the poem


----------



## thefloridapoet (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't know, call me stupid, but I have clicked on that like and cut and paste it into a new page and only come back onto this page.  I have tried the highlight of all the titles of that poem and no winner's poem pops up yet!   What am I missing??


----------



## Gumby (Sep 4, 2019)

*


Apache Tear Drops*


----------



## Darren White (Sep 4, 2019)

it's this one 
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/183697-Anonymous-August-Challenge-%E2%80%9CThe-Difference-Between-Rock-and-Stone%E2%80%9D?p=2236533&viewfull=1#post2236533


----------

